# Probleme mit ZoneAlarm - Benutzeroberfläche nicht erreichbar



## wobi86 (23. Juli 2011)

*Probleme mit ZoneAlarm - Benutzeroberfläche nicht erreichbar*

Hi,

hab folgendes Problem mit ZoneAlarm:

Nach dem Start von Windows ist es sehr häufig der Fall, dass ich ZoneAlarm nicht nutzen kann. Halte ich die Maus aufs Logo im Tray kommt 
"Schutz ist aktiv. Benutzeroberfläche wird initialisiert"
Es ist kein Klick möglich um das Menü zu öffnen, auch gibt ZA keine Meldung wenn ein Programm aufs Netz zugreift und normalerweise die Wahl zwischen "Zulassen" und "VErweigern" kommt. Es wird einfach geblockt.
Manchmal hilft ein Neustart des Systems, aber häufig tritt der Fehler danach auch auf. 
Das System hab ich vor paar Tagen komplett neu aufgesetzt wegen einem anderen Problem. Aber der Fehler ist noch / wieder da...
Im Netz finde ich leider keine hilfreichen Tipps. Könnt ihr mir helfen??

Nutze Win7 x64 HP und ZA 9.2.105

Danke


----------



## ghostadmin (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Probleme mit ZoneAlarm - Benutzeroberfläche nicht erreichbar*

Du kannst das Programm auch einfach weglassen, brauchen tust du es von der Sicherheit her nicht, bremst mehr, als es nützt.

Falls du das Programm unbedingt behalten willst, habe ich mit 10 Sekunden Google das gefunden:
Fehlermeldung "Zonealarm Benutzeroberflche wird initialisiert" - Frage 360
Vielleicht probierst du das ja mal.


----------



## wobi86 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Probleme mit ZoneAlarm - Benutzeroberfläche nicht erreichbar*

Hi ghostadmin,

ja die antwort hatte ich bei google auch. das problem is, dass zum einen die Datei bei mir schon da is wo sie hinsoll und der ordner system32\zonelabs bei mir gar nich existiert. Deshalb sag ich ja, ich hab nix hilfreiches bei google gefunden 

Naja, behalten würd ichs gern, da mir wichtig is einigen Programmen nur dann den Zugriff ins Netz zu erlauben wenn ich das will... Nich mit Freibrief immer...


----------



## Bruce112 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Probleme mit ZoneAlarm - Benutzeroberfläche nicht erreichbar*

zonealarm ist meines wissens der firewall ok ansonsten dreck hoch 10 

der firewall von windows 7 ist auch gut mit verbindung mit avast! Free Antivirus ? Virenschutzsoftware downloaden

oder nimmst direkt ne security kaspersky oder bitdefender für 10 euro bei ebay


----------



## wobi86 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Probleme mit ZoneAlarm - Benutzeroberfläche nicht erreichbar*

also Avast hab ich schon drauf... als virenschutz.

aber ich möchte gerne kontrollieren welches Programm "nach außen telefoniert"... und da nutzt die Win7 F>irewall nix, weil sie nich nachfragt...
es gibt zwar die win7-firewall-control, aber die zzeigt nachner gewissen zeit nur noch ihr doofes freischaltfenster...

Was hatet ihr von der Comodo Firewall??


----------

